# Polymer ball personal defense ammo



## swampfox1975 (Jun 2, 2008)

What are the low downs on these? I got some as a christmas present and noticed they are +p's and have a 1400+ velocity. I am not new to shooting but usually just shoot fmj at the range. I think they are basically a jhp with with a plastic ball to help with trajectory/ accuracy. Thanks-Les


----------



## kevingreen1 (Apr 19, 2008)

The plastic ball is suppose to help with expansion of the lead. Sometimes thick clothing can fill up a standard JHP and keep it from properly opening up. The ball is designed to prevent that from happening and it also allows it to feed more efficiently. Or so i've heard


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I saw an ad in a Guns&Ammo for Hornady ammunition that had the polymer-tipped JHPs for .357 and .44 mag. I believe they're very popular for hunting applications as they increase penetration and also prevent failed expansion due to clogging of the cavity.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Seems counter-intuitive to me that filling in the hollowpoint with plastic would improve the problems with it filling up with denim. Not saying it doesn't work (I don't know), but it wouldn't be on my short list of solutions...


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I believe you are referring to the Corbon Powerballs. I have heard and read good things about them. They are supposed to feed more reliably and approach magnum load energy. From the pics I have seen of tested bullets, they look more mushroomed than peeled back like Gold Dots or Rangers.


----------



## swampfox1975 (Jun 2, 2008)

I did forget to mention they were pow'RBall's. I looked at a website with the review on them this morning and the penetration with the bullet expansion is serious!


----------

